# MGP Caliper Covers



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2009)

For those of you that don't like the look of their brake caliper and would like to change it
check out MGP Caliper Covers. MGP Caliper Covers are made from 6061 T6 aluminum,
TIG welded, high speed laser engraved and powder coated. Our Caliper Covers attach
with a patented fastening system. The hardest part about installation is removing your wheels. Our MGP Caliper Covers won a SEMA Global Media award in 2008. Price for a set of four is $200. Visit our website http://www.calipercovers.com


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you that don't like the look of their brake caliper and would like to change it
> check out MGP Caliper Covers. MGP Caliper Covers are made from 6061 T6 aluminum,
> TIG welded, high speed laser engraved and powder coated. Our Caliper Covers attach
> with a patented fastening system. The hardest part about installation is removing your wheels. Our MGP Caliper Covers won a SEMA Global Media award in 2008. Price for a set of four is $200. Visit our website http://www.calipercovers.com


I see BavAuto is now distributing them but none for E60's (2004 on). I have a 2005 545i; do you expect to make them for that model in the future?


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

MGP Folks, I am looking to pick up a pair from Bav Auto... I have a Black 2007 550i. I am still debating red or black covers. I do have a question, are the bolts real on the cover or just for show? I cannot tell in the pictures. Thanks a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Don't expect a reply, he hasn't posted on this forum in 5 months... best to ask Bavauto what they think.


----------

